# Geoff Petrie undergoes angioplasty



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie underwent an angioplasty to open a blocked artery Wednesday afternoon at UC Davis Medical Center.



> Petrie, albeit a bit groggy, deadpanned Wednesday night, "Everything's cool. I guess I'll be around for a while longer."
> 
> Petrie's wife, Anne-Marie, who said she was at the hospital with Geoff as he underwent the procedure, said Wednesday night her husband was fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Speedy recovery, Geoff. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Get well soon Petrie. We need you now more than ever. :gopray:


----------

